# CC Ecosse Arthur’s Seat Challenge



## HJ (13 Aug 2010)

There has been a been much talk of hill climbing, so I think it is time we inaugurate CC Ecosse Arthur’s Seat Challenge. OK, so Arthur’s Seat is not especially steep (the first time) or long, but how fast can you lap it, and how many laps can you do in 90 minutes? 

Please note if you do take the Challenge, most of it is closed to motor vehicles on Sundays and follow the route given, the road is _one way_ in places...


----------



## scook94 (13 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> There has been a been much talk of hill climbing, so I think it is time we inaugurate CC Ecosse Arthur’s Seat Challenge. OK, so Arthur’s Seat is not especially steep (the first time) or long, but how fast can you lap it, and how many laps can you do in 90 minutes?
> 
> Please note if you do take the Challenge, most of it is closed to motor vehicles on Sundays and follow the route given, the road is _one way_ in places...



22nd August? I'll be climbing hills down by Hawick with Eldudino, Jimbhoy, Scoosh et al on the Ken Laidlaw Sportif...


----------



## HJ (13 Aug 2010)

It doesn't have to be the 22nd August, in fact it would be better if it wasn't as there is another bunch doing it that day. I wasn't suggesting that CC Ecosse should join in the “Find a better way to work” event, just use the same format. The road closures are every Sunday from 08:30 - 18:00, which makes things easier...


----------



## eldudino (13 Aug 2010)

Is draughting allowed or does it have to be a TT style solo attempt?


----------



## scook94 (13 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> It doesn't have to be the 22nd August, in fact it would be better if it wasn't as there is another bunch doing it that day. I wasn't suggesting that CC Ecosse should join in the “Find a better way to work” event, just use the same format. The road closures are every Sunday from 08:30 - 18:00, which makes things easier...



Ah okay, I misunderstood.


----------



## HJ (13 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> Is draughting allowed or does it have to be a TT style solo attempt?



Who you planning to draft?


----------



## eldudino (13 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Who you planning to draft?



Are you offering?! 

If two or more riders went off at the same time and took turns draughting each other they could certainly do a much quicker time than a solo attempt.


----------



## HJ (13 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> Are you offering?!



You think there'd be anything to gain?



eldudino said:


> If two or more riders went off at the same time and took turns draughting each other they could certainly do a much quicker time than a solo attempt.



They need to be very evenly matched riders, to make it work over 90 minutes...


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2010)

*90 minutes ?*   ​



I'm OUT


----------



## eldudino (13 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> *90 minutes ?*   ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm OUT



Is that too short a time for you to be on the bike, being an audaxer?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> Is that too short a time for you to be on the bike, being an audaxer Randonneur ?


No - it's the thought of needing to go fast for that length of time  - without a control cafe stop .


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> No - it's the thought of needing to go fast for that length of time  - without a control cafe stop .



Who says you have to go fast you could just go for one 90minute lap  , but you'd need to bring a picnic, the views are great but there's no cafe up there


----------



## HJ (18 Aug 2010)

So anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Telemark (18 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> No - it's the thought of needing to go fast for that length of time  - without a control cafe stop .



You can organise your own control just off the route, if you ask nicely. We'd even provide you with signed receipts  

T


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> So anyone tried it yet?



I've not been up Arthurs Seat at all this year, last year I was dong it up to 5 times a night.


----------



## scook94 (18 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've not been up Arthurs Seat at all this year, last year I was dong it up to 5 times a night.



Err... is "up Arthurs Seat" a euphemism I'm not aware of?


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Err... is "up Arthurs Seat" a euphemism I'm not aware of?



Now who has a dirty mind


----------



## MajorMantra (19 Aug 2010)

I'm working the day of the official challenge, but I might do this one day just for the craic. I don't think I've ever done more than 3 consecutive laps which is about how long it takes for me start wondering why the hell I'm doing this to myself. 

Maybe we should also have a fixed gear challenge.


----------



## HJ (19 Aug 2010)

I am told that in the original Arthur’s Seat Challenge (which was just the steep bit, not the whole thing) someone did it on a Penny Fathering, it took him 10 minutes...

The Unicyclist took 6:50 

So there is plenty of scope


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Aug 2010)

NOT the 22nd, that's the same day as the Glasgow Skyride. (which none of you are doing - shame on you!!  ).

....Ok, what time is it starting at?? if it was later on in the day then I'd be able to come over.


----------



## Eoin Rua (21 Aug 2010)

90 mins sounds rough! Maybe I'll give it a go when I'm feeling good and set the (very, very low) benchmark!


----------



## sleekitcollie (21 Aug 2010)

do u have to regester for this or can u just turn up . i did see a link and it said regestration closed


----------



## Eoin Rua (21 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> i did see a link and it said regestration closed



That your excuse for not having done it then?


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> do u have to regester for this or can u just turn up . i did see a link and it said regestration closed



I'm sure on their tv advert they said they prefer you to register but if on the day you feel like it, come along 

Oops wrong thead, thats what they said on the sky ride website


----------



## sleekitcollie (21 Aug 2010)

Eoin Rua said:


> That your excuse for not having done it then?



no i,ve got a family function on sunday but itsd not starting till 1 pm so i thought i maby squeeze this in ,


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Aug 2010)

So are the forrum members here just going along to the event instead of meeting to do their own CCC run instead??

I might be able to get across but it would be some time in the afternoon. 

If anyone is about, just look out for me from the description given in the Glasgow Skyride thread, or if you remember me ffrom the Park Bistro, then all the better!


I might not go though, I'll have to wait and see how iit alll goess.


----------



## HJ (22 Aug 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> NOT the 22nd, that's the same day as the Glasgow Skyride. (which none of you are doing - shame on you!!  ).
> 
> ....Ok, what time is it starting at?? if it was later on in the day then I'd be able to come over.



We are doing our own version, can be done any time. Choice of two challenges: either the fastest single circuit or the greatest number of laps in 90 minutes. Circuit starts and finishes at the Holyrood Park Road/Queens Drive roundabout, see here for the route details.

The first time I tried it (11/11/2007) I managed one circuit in 00:15:02 now I am sure there are plenty of people who could beat that...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2010)

Ah ok. 

Tell me, how do you know the time I give will be genuine??


----------



## HJ (23 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> do u have to regester for this or can u just turn up . i did see a link and it said regestration closed



No registration required for the CC Ecosse version, just give us your time on here and we will believe you


----------



## HJ (23 Aug 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Tell me, how do you know the time I give will be genuine??



Dubious time may need a repeat verification run with an adjudicator present....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Dubious time may need a repeat verification run with an adjudicator present....



'Contender ready?, Gladiator ready? Contender you will go on my first whistle, Gladiator you will go on my second whislte'


----------



## HJ (23 Aug 2010)




----------



## HLaB (24 Aug 2010)

I thought I might have a GPS Track somewhere of Arthurs Seat, this was part of a longer ride, so the time isn't great 13:16 for the 3.26 mile (5.25km).


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2010)

OK, so 13:16 is now the time to beat on a single circuit. Anyone fancy trying the 90 minute challenge?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (24 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> OK, so 13:16 is now the time to beat on a single circuit. Anyone fancy trying the 90 minute challenge?



Would love to give it a go


----------



## sleekitcollie (25 Aug 2010)

yes ill do a circuit in 90 min ... no prob  

i will give it a go hopefully this week


----------



## sleekitcollie (25 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Would love to give it a go




when u going to do it im off rest of week if u fancy a trip through


----------



## fimm (28 Aug 2010)

Was up there today: 12:22 for one lap.
Should be easy to beat - some older bloke came past me on the uphill and left me for dead.


----------



## HJ (2 Sep 2010)

Well the signs around the Holyrood Park are saying that the roads will be closed to motor traffic all of next week, so this could be a good opportunity to get out there and give it a go. Although, you might have a wee bit of competition...


----------



## kfinlay (2 Sep 2010)

Bummer I was going across on Sunday too





Managed 7 and a half laps before and wanted to try to beat 8 with my new wheels


----------



## Telemark (2 Sep 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Bummer I was going across on Sunday too
> 
> 
> 
> Managed 7 and a half laps before and wanted to try to beat 8 with my new wheels




 you actually took the 90 minute challenge already?  

T


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> you actually took the 90 minute challenge already seriously ?
> 
> T


FTFY


----------



## kfinlay (9 Sep 2010)

Unofficial challenge with my mate who stay nearby, he did a bit more than me but still not eight laps. Lots of things have been getting in the way of cycling recently so trying to get back on track to build fitness.

Scoosh what is FTFY? mind there's not a lot in my skull to hold info in so it tends to go in one ear and fall out the other!


----------



## kfinlay (9 Sep 2010)

ah Fixed That For You !!! just read the post properly. Not serious about it but it's one of those things that I had to try.


----------



## marooncat (10 Sep 2010)

I did 8 times round here earlier in the year to raise money for Breast Cancer Research (Pedal it Pink) and I have to confess it took me nearly 3 hours. From looking at the route map that someone posted earlier we did it the other way round, ie anticlockwise but still the same climbing I guess.


----------



## HJ (11 Sep 2010)

marooncat said:


> I did 8 times round here earlier in the year to raise money for Breast Cancer Research (Pedal it Pink) and I have to confess it took me nearly 3 hours. From looking at the route map that someone posted earlier we did it the other way round, ie anticlockwise but still the same climbing I guess.



It must have been a closed road event, you can only cycle around Arthur's Seat anticlockwise if the road round the back is closed, other wise it is a one way system, just in case anyone else is thinking of trying it. 

I did take the opportunity to do it anticlockwise last week while it was closed for the Duathlon World Championships (I went in the evening when the course wasn't in use) and did a 12:37 loop, would have been quicker if the flat section of road by the car park wasn't sectioned off where the timing mat was, had to go off road for a while.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> It must have been a closed road event, you can only cycle around Arthur's Seat anticlockwise if the road round the back is closed, other wise it is a one way system, just in case anyone else is thinking of trying it.
> 
> I did take the opportunity to do it anticlockwise last week while it was closed for the Duathlon World Championships (I went in the evening when the course wasn't in use) and did a 12:37 loop, would have been quicker if the flat section of road by the car park wasn't sectioned off where the timing mat was, had to go off road for a while.



How long is the park closed for on a Sunday, it could have been done then ?


----------



## HJ (11 Sep 2010)

According to Historic Scotland: Road closures are in place every Sunday from 8:30 - 18:00.


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> According to Historic Scotland: Road closures are in place every Sunday from 8:30 - 18:00.




But there are gates/barriers across the road to keep the traffic out, so you cannot follow the ideal line and may loose a few critical seconds!  

T


----------



## marooncat (12 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> According to Historic Scotland: Road closures are in place every Sunday from 8:30 - 18:00.



It was done on a Sunday, however we did not go along the road for the flat bit at the bottom as that was still open but had to go on the path at the side which was a pain. But I can not blame that for the time it took me, I think it was actually my lack of confidence going down hill on the bike!! I was overtaking people on the uphill section who were then overtaking me on the downhill section as I just did not feel happy to go careering down the hill


----------



## HJ (12 Sep 2010)

marooncat said:


> It was done on a Sunday, however we did not go along the road for the flat bit at the bottom as that was still open but had to go on the path at the side which was a pain. But I can not blame that for the time it took me, I think it was actually my lack of confidence going down hill on the bike!! I was overtaking people on the uphill section who were then overtaking me on the downhill section as I just did not feel happy to go careering down the hill



Well if you can over take people on the uphill section, you ought to come on some CC Ecosse rides then...


----------



## marooncat (12 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> Well if you can over take people on the uphill section, you ought to come on some CC Ecosse rides then...



Err given that was me going at about 3mph and then going at 2 mph not sure about that


----------



## HJ (12 Sep 2010)

Good I am looking for some company at the back 

There was talk about a CC Ecosse Ladies ride (which would rule me out) maybe you would like to start with that, it was either Telemark or Jane Smart who were talking about it, maybe a it would be a good idea to get it off the ground.

Meantime, any more for the CC Ecosse Arthur’s Seat Challenge...


----------



## Eoin Rua (20 Sep 2010)

Did 5 in just under 60 mins this evening - although I got humiliated as I was dropped on the first climb by my buddy who was riding a single speed!  

Laps 1 and 2 I was struggling so much, next 3 were a lot easier. Needless to say I am not bike fit, nor swim fit as I found out this morning


----------



## HJ (20 Sep 2010)

Time to step up the training then


----------



## fimm (22 Sep 2010)

I though you are not ever allowed to ride the wrong way round? There were people posting on the triathlon forums in the run-up to the duathlon asking people not to as the park authorities were getting cross about it.


----------



## snorri (22 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've not been up Arthurs Seat at all this year, last year I was dong it up to 5 times a night.



Your posting could so easily be mis-interpreted.


----------



## HJ (22 Sep 2010)

fimm said:


> I though you are not ever allowed to ride the wrong way round? There were people posting on the triathlon forums in the run-up to the duathlon asking people not to as the park authorities were getting cross about it.



That is why I took the opportunity when the World Duathlon was on (in the evening)...

It is not a good idea to go the wrong way round unless the whole park is closed which is very rare.


----------



## fimm (23 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> That is why I took the opportunity when the World Duathlon was on (in the evening)...
> 
> It is not a good idea to go the wrong way round unless the whole park is closed which is very rare.



Yes, I understood that, but I'd thought that someone had said that they had gone round the wrong way when the road was closed to traffic on a Sunday, which I don't think you are allowed to do. However re-reading the thread, I made a mistake - it was marooncat who cycled the wrong way round as part of an organised, closed-roads event. Apologies.


----------



## HJ (23 Sep 2010)

It would be great if they were to fully close the roads _every_ Sunday, but this is Edinburgh and we have to put up with half measures....


----------

